# Fest Road Course 2004



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

This is the road course I am bringing to Lightning Fest 2004. It is a Tomy AFX track set into a foam base. I had to make it so it easily fits into my van so it's small size had to pack a fair amount of track. I don't like the tight 6"r turns but they were needed in order to fit as much track as possible. I have had a few freinds over and both lanes are very fair.








The cars in the picture are all in the same lane and heading the correct direction. The X Tractions work the best for obvious magnetic reasons. A good lap time is sub 5 seconds. My best is a 4.34 with a stock X Traction. In order to run JLTO's a simple added peice of tape to the guide pin is all that is needed to trip the timer. 
I do have a Ninco track timer set up on it. I had to cut it to fit and splice the wires. As you may or may not know the 1/32 timer is made for cars with huge guide pins. Therefore the tiny HO pins don't always trip the timer. The X Tractions must be set to the flag and the JLTO's need a added peice of tape.Its a cool little unit as it will start a 25 lap race with the push of one button. It records the number of laps your best lap time and the total time to complete 25 laps, and thats just the basic first funtion.


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Oh as for race classes we have to see how well the timer is working. But we will have a "Beat the GOOSE" race and some sort of prize for matching or beating my time. 

I hope the timer is working ok then we can have a Stock X Traction race for under 16 years and those 16 and over.


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

I will "Beat the Goose" like a rug ! Goose, great looking track, I have raced on this little baby and will I am a fan of the "Super Speedways" its still a blast to run on once you get the rythem of the turns down.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there Goose--
I figured you were busy with the Fest arrangements and set-up so that's why we haven't heard from you or seen you posting. The track looks fine. I'm sure you put quite a bit of time figuring out a fair layout for the masses. Your help and undying effort to get the slots to be a major part of the Fest since the JL line came out has not gone unnoticed. You have created a legacy for yourself and you are known as "the man" when it comes to slots and the Fest. I really enjoyed reading all the good things you were a responsible for the previous years and I'm sure there will be many more after this one. I doubt they could pull it off half as well, without you.
Even though I won't make this years Fest (again), I want to thank you for making slot racing a huge success there, and educating the first-timers and on-lookers as well.
Good luck and Good times at the Fest! :wave: 
Cheers...


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Slot Racing*

Goose, were you using the stock tires, or slip-on silicones on your cars while running on your track?


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Goose runs the stock tires. However he has silicones for the JLTO's but doe's not run them 'cuz hes a weinie.

He's a nut with everthing....lol


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

